# A chance at stardom!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

So my daughter is a cheerleader and her boyfriend is on the football team. The local tv station, king 5 in Seattle is having a vote to decide which game to broadcast next Friday. We would sure love to see the cameras at the game next week. Also if you are willing, pass this along to your family and friends.

http://www.king5.com/mobile/article/sports/big-game-of-the-week/310578300

Ok I/we/bethel high need a favor! Please go to the link and vote for bethel high. The local news station will be broadcasting the football game of the winner. Please pass this along to whoever you can. Ask them to pass it along! I want to see cameras at the game next Friday!

The Lincoln bethel game!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Voted. Currently in 1st place. Bring it on UWN!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

We are losing some ground though! Keep voting! You can vote again if cleared history!


----------

